# Unable to build graphics/dri



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 7, 2015)

I updated my system to RELEASE-10.1. During the updating of all the ports, graphics/dri fails with this:


```
exit code 1
Makefile:651 recipe for target 'mesa_dri_drivers.la' failed
Error 1
recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed
```

I had to hand type that much on my wife's notebook since I don't have a workstation any more until this is fixed. I still have a couple of hundred more ports that need rebuilding.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 7, 2015)

Please, can you post a few lines before to see in which directory/file it fails, or attach a build-log.


----------

